# Anyone getting Viruses sent to them about hunting???



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm just curious if any of you guys are getting them. In the past 3 weeks, I bet I've received around 15 different emails, with large attachments around the size of your normal viruses. What sets these 15 emails apart from the other viruses I've received, is that these all have subject headers that have to do with hunting in one way or another. This doesn't appear to be a coincidence, but rather the works of people seeking out emails through hunting forums and targeting hunters.

Makes you wonder if the anti's are behind it, or the works of someone with an anti-hunting belief. Anyone else getting any of these???


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

I have not but there has been alott of it going around on flocknocker.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

Hi Chris,

I have not had it happen but I hear it is happening to some folks over at the Refuge.

I just installed the latest version of Norton so it catches them before they even get to my mail box. Nothing on hunting yet.

Personally I got a virus that is keeping me awake at night............All I can think about is circling mallards   

:beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah Chris...I've gotten some the past couple of weeks.I got one about a new hunting site 5 times in 2 days.My Virus Scan won't let me open them.I've basically decided not to open attachments from strangers.I just delete them all.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Not getting hit with any here but I also use Norton. Prior to using Norton, I was getting virus attachments almost every day but nothing specific to hunting.


----------

